# S&W vs MkIII for accuracy



## pitmanr2003 (Feb 12, 2010)

Im looking for a pretty good sharp shooter. i want to know accuracy wise how close it is. I really like the feal of the smith vs ruger, but worried it wont be as accurate. Im looking for 7in barrel in one of the two. Also how much more accurate is the 7in vs 5in in either? seems like smaller barrel is easier to find which makes me wander if its just as accurate or close.


----------



## tc15 (Mar 13, 2008)

Are you talking about the S&W 22A? If so my Ruger is way more accurate than my 22A with 5in. barrel.
The Ruger is about twice the money though.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

They're both only as accurate as the shooter. :mrgreen:

I personally prefer the Ruger. :smt023


----------



## pitmanr2003 (Feb 12, 2010)

tc15 said:


> Are you talking about the S&W 22A? If so my Ruger is way more accurate than my 22A with 5in. barrel.
> The Ruger is about twice the money though.


yes the 22a. i asked on the s&w forum here and they said they were just as accurate, so i thought i would ask the other side. i realy dont like the feel of the ruger compared to s&w or even buckmark.


----------



## lovain1932 (Feb 14, 2008)

mkIII is extremely accurate I can write my name with mine at 15 yards


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

I know this is the Ruger forum but Buckmark all the way. Have all three, shoot the Buckmark Contour URX best. MKIII and 22A are about the same. Out of the three the S&W is the only one I would get rid of but it is at the factory for repair. The S&W was my first plinker, Ruger is a nice gun but the Buckmark just works best for me.


----------



## Yosemite_Sam (Feb 20, 2010)

Have to go with the Ruger Mark III for accuracy. It's dead nuts on the money out to 15yds. Don't field strip it unless absolutely necessary though. Total PITA!!!

Sammy


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

We own about ten .22lr handguns, including the two you inquire about. I see no difference in accuracy at all between our 22A and MKIII Hunter. 

The MKIII's accuracy does not surprise me, but that of the Smith's does because of how inexpensive it is.


----------



## lovain1932 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have the mkIII and can draw smiley faces very accurate


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

*Mark III is easy to use.*



Yosemite_Sam said:


> Have to go with the Ruger Mark III for accuracy. It's dead nuts on the money out to 15yds. Don't field strip it unless absolutely necessary though. Total PITA!!!
> 
> Sammy


Yes, field stripping requires some effort, but saying it's a PITA is going a bit far IMHO. The only way I could see it being a PITA is if one does not read and follow instructions well. Even then, there are always youtube videos for those with reading difficulties.

I've not shot the S&W, but my experience with the Mark III is very positive. I've not used a gun that was easier to shoot well.


----------



## Yosemite_Sam (Feb 20, 2010)

Couch Potato said:


> Yes, field stripping requires some effort, but saying it's a PITA is going a bit far IMHO. The only way I could see it being a PITA is if one does not read and follow instructions well. Even then, there are always youtube videos for those with reading difficulties.


How intuitive of you to suggest the possible causes of my difficulties. You see it is a PITA for me as I am afflicted with dislexia, ADHD, bipolar disorder, Parkinsons desease as well as being deaf in one ear and can't hear with the other. My house is riddled with bullet holes thanks to my inability to follow instructions, safety procedures or even watch videos on youtube to make up for my reading difficulties.

Sammy


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Yosemite_Sam said:


> How intuitive of you to suggest the possible causes of my difficulties. You see it is a PITA for me as I am afflicted with dislexia, ADHD, bipolar disorder, Parkinsons desease as well as being deaf in one ear and can't hear with the other. My house is riddled with bullet holes thanks to my inability to follow instructions, safety procedures or even watch videos on youtube to make up for my reading difficulties.
> 
> Sammy


Figured it must be something like that. :watching:


----------



## Yosemite_Sam (Feb 20, 2010)

Couch Potato said:


> Figured it must be something like that. :watching:


Did you also figure that I am fat and ugly, my feet stink and I don't like John Wayne???
Please RSVP I am always in awe of the elite and try to learn from them whenever I can.


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

Yosemite_Sam said:


> Did you also figure that I am fat and ugly, my feet stink and I don't like John Wayne???
> Please RSVP I am always in awe of the elite and try to learn from them whenever I can.


Did you check NO on those physical and mental problems when filling out your firearm paperwork.:smt082 Just kidding.:smt023

Popcornsmilie


----------



## Yosemite_Sam (Feb 20, 2010)

mattdillon said:


> Did you check NO on those physical and mental problems when filling out your firearm paperwork.:smt082 Just kidding.:smt023
> 
> Popcornsmilie


Nah, these afflictions are rather new Matt. It all happened shortly after I bought that dern Ruger. I was fine until I tried to field strip that PITA. All of a sudden the words in the instructions started jumping around and I lost all motor skills in my hands. I even had my wife read the directions to me and I still didn't unnerstand them. Youtube wasn't any help either. Since I tried to dismantle it with a full mag installed it got jammed so I just unloaded it by firing them all through the wall. You shoulda seen the ole lady hit the deck. I tried to keep this all under my hat but alas it was not to be. I have Mr. Couch Potato to thank for identifying these maladies and rightfully exposing me as the total idiot I am to the entire forum.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

that is enough


----------



## Yosemite_Sam (Feb 20, 2010)

bruce333 said:


> that is enough


aww shucks!


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

I don’t have a Smith 22A, but I do have a couple of Ruger MK II & MK IIIs and a S&W 41. I would strongly suspect that the MK III and 41 are both measurably more accurate then the 22A. That said you need to handle all of your potential candidates, and shoot as many as you can because I believe performance of handguns is strongly influenced by ergonomics. You will shoot better with the gun that feels best to you. 

Between the Rugers and the Smith 41, I tend to feel that with the proper ammo for each, there isn’t much difference in accuracy when both are broken in, but they certainly feel different and the Smith is probably ready to go as it comes out of the box, where with my Rugers, I did some parts substitution to improve the trigger.


----------



## 303Mark (May 19, 2008)

I have a 22a and it shoots great. Mine seems to prefer Winchester Wildcats the best. It can be taken down in about 30 seconds. I haven't shot a Mk III at targets only my God son's Mk III hunter at cans. I liked it okay.


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

My MK III Hunter is actually my favorite .22 auto, but it did take a little work. I put in a VQ MK II hammer and sear to improve the trigger and eliminate the mag safety. I also put in a Marvel trigger, changed out the sights for a black post front/VQ rear sight, put on checkered, wood grips and drilled and mounted a 1911 mag release extension. I didn’t touch the loaded chamber indicator, and I totally ignore the screw type trigger lock.


----------

